# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Menil Fallow buck

## Bavarian_Hunter

Imagine this guy in another couple of years, if he doesn't make 240 Douglas I'll eat my hat.

----------


## veitnamcam

Very nice!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Mean!!! What does the poor bugger eat??? Looks pretty dry

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Australia Gibo!

----------


## veitnamcam

All animals have evolved to eat dust in the land of oz .

Seem to do quite well on it tho, must be all the minerals.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha yeah true that!

----------


## Gibo

Whats Menil??? Is that Aussie for something or am I a dope?

----------


## PerazziSC3

its a colour phase, one of 3 or so

----------


## Gibo

> its a colour phase, one of 3 or so


Sweet cheers. So a dope I am ha ha  :Sad:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Here we class:

Normal;


Black;


White; 


and Menil. 




though there are in betweens like chocolate, fawn etc. that aren't technically recognised.

----------


## Gibo

Interesting. Are they age based phases or genetic/blood line deternined??
Think the ones round here are normal and blackish

----------


## Gibo

Or seasonal

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

It's genetics, it's not exactly a lottery as it's hereditary but some colour variations would be dominant and some recessive. 
In different parts of the country they have different predominant colours. In tas they're almost all black, in Vic I've seen two black ones in my life. White and menil are the rarest. 

Seasonally the normals turn grey through the winter.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Genetics mate, i have learnt them as Common (normal), Melanistic (Black), White (white lol)  and menil.

I have yet to shoot, or see for that matter, a white one but have the rest in my belly  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Cheers mate, learn shit everyday does me  :Wink:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

We've got a white doe not too far from home that we always see if you wanna have a crack at her next weekend perazzi? ha

----------


## Rushy

> Whats Menil??? Is that Aussie for something or am I a dope?


It is aussie for Menil Gibo.  Yep your a dope.

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers mate, learn shit everyday does me


We all do Gibo.  My big lesson today was I was wrong and the missus was right.  apparently I have learned that before.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> It is aussie for Menil Gibo.  Yep your a dope.


Always so eloquent Rushy

----------


## PerazziSC3

was in melbourne for the day a week ago! Should of hit you up haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Genetics mate, i have learnt them as Common (normal), Melanistic (Black), White (white lol)  and menil.
> 
> I have yet to shoot, or see for that matter, a white one but have the rest in my belly


Yep as above, common and menil can look very similar depending on time of year. The difference is bum scutes(a back line of hair around the Arse) and a dorsil line of spots. And obviously menil can go very light where common stay pretty red lookin all year round.

I have shot one white on public land.
There is a white doe on my mates farm from my old mans release 25 odd years ago tho no whites were released. She would be 12-14years old now and had her first white fawn 2 years ago. All others have been common phase.

Small deer farm where i grew up now has a herd of white separate from the others. 
If it fails its inbreeding if it works its line breeding.

On that property whites have lots of points but not the weight in the head.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Always so eloquent Rushy


I  try Jack

----------


## Gibo

> It is aussie for Menil Gibo.  Yep your a dope.


Cheers Uncle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers Uncle


How the hell are you Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> How the hell are you Gibo.


Im great Rushy! And you?

----------


## Rushy

> Im great Rushy! And you?


Thinking we need a gathering of forum members around my BBQ after my missus goes to Europe next month.

----------


## Gibo

> Thinking we need a gathering of forum members around my BBQ after my missus goes to Europe next month.


Sounds bloody good! Im still hoping to get to the Sika show on the Sunday for a catch up too.

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds bloody good! Im still hoping to get to the Sika show on the Sunday for a catch up too.


I will be there

----------


## Gibo

> I will be there


Sweet! I will have passengers but they travel well  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thinking we need a gathering of forum members around my BBQ after my missus goes to Europe next month.


Now how the hell can i wangle that one? would be good to meet some of you north islander members.(as long as you dont make me drink Tui then it wouldn't be good)

----------


## Gibo

> Now how the hell can i wangle that one? would be good to meet some of you north islander members.(as long as you dont make me drink Tui then it wouldn't be good)


Work trip???  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Work trip???


Faaark i wish!

----------


## Rushy

> Now how the hell can i wangle that one? would be good to meet some of you north islander members.(as long as you dont make me drink Tui then it wouldn't be good)


Mate you would be welcome here any day

----------


## Happy

> Now how the hell can i wangle that one? would be good to meet some of you north islander members.(as long as you dont make me drink Tui then it wouldn't be good)


We could teach you to drink Export Gold VC it's way purer !!

----------


## Gibo

And then once you have had a blat on Export you can come have a Waikato in the BOP!

----------


## veitnamcam

> We could teach you to drink Export Gold VC it's way purer !!


Dont need to be taught that one(almost ex lager lout)

----------


## Dundee

From menil fallow buck to a piss up,not surprised one bit :Grin:

----------


## Cartman

Shot a few whites down the eastern sde of the hokonuis a few years back and have seen a couple in small wanganui herds. But common and menil phase have been most prolific across all herds I have hunted.

----------


## Rushy

> From menil fallow buck to a piss up,not surprised one bit


And I guess I am the guilty party.  Apologies BH for hijacking your thread.  Guess you will just have to fly over and participate in the gathering.

----------


## Scouser

Thats a cracker BH, your on to a good thing over there mate!!!!!!

----------

